# Digging toxic lines



## Consequence (May 2, 2018)

Any recommendations for digging impurities out of a natural stone? 

Also what would you do if you have a stone with a clean break? I bought an atagoyama from JNS and sadly it cracked right through while i was using it. He then said it was because i did not seal the jnat.
However i dont see how it would break because i did not soak or store it wet.


----------



## valgard (May 3, 2018)

Digging the lines. Can use a dremmel with a thin tip for example. 
You think you didnt store it wet but the water was finding its way to any weakness in the stones structure. Pics of the break would help to offer solutions.


----------



## Consequence (May 3, 2018)

Which bit would you use for the dremel? Do you have a picture?


----------



## Jovidah (May 3, 2018)

I never understood why stones that are supposed to be sealed without exception aren't sold that way?


----------



## WildBoar (May 3, 2018)

Jovidah said:


> I never understood why stones that are supposed to be sealed without exception aren't sold that way?


x1000. Especially when it is so tough to score the sealing material.


----------



## swarth (May 3, 2018)

I have repaired a hakka with thin CA. Worked great for quite a long time. I would touch it up every now and then if i saw a gap form. Sold it to another member here.


----------



## valgard (May 3, 2018)

Consequence said:


> Which bit would you use for the dremel? Do you have a picture?



something like this


----------



## valgard (May 3, 2018)

WildBoar said:


> x1000. Especially when it is so tough to score the sealing material.



Not really, Marine grade lacquer can be bought from any hardware store (I have sealed probably 30+ stones with $8 worth of the stuff). The more traditional stuff is expensive and hard to score. Also, many buyers want a clean view of the sides and bottom of the stone and sealing with the traditional lacquers impedes the view, there's also collectors that don't use the stones, and not all the stones are equally prone to water damage in my personal experience. However, several serious Japanese vendors offer the sealing service for free for stones you buy from them, but you need to request it.


----------



## Consequence (May 4, 2018)

valgard said:


> something like this View attachment 39319



thanks valgard.


----------



## Consequence (May 4, 2018)

valgard said:


> Not really, Marine grade lacquer can be bought from any hardware store (I have sealed probably 30+ stones with $8 worth of the stuff). The more traditional stuff is expensive and hard to score. Also, many buyers want a clean view of the sides and bottom of the stone and sealing with the traditional lacquers impedes the view, there's also collectors that don't use the stones, and not all the stones are equally prone to water damage in my personal experience. However, several serious Japanese vendors offer the sealing service for free for stones you buy from them, but you need to request it.



ill get some marine grade lacquer and use it. thanks!


----------



## PalmRoyale (May 4, 2018)

Automotive spray lacquer also works a treat. The first few coats are absorbed because it's so thin and that reinforces the stone even more.


----------



## Badgertooth (May 4, 2018)

Consequence said:


> Any recommendations for digging impurities out of a natural stone?
> 
> Also what would you do if you have a stone with a clean break? I bought an atagoyama from JNS and sadly it cracked right through while i was using it. He then said it was because i did not seal the jnat.
> However i dont see how it would break because i did not soak or store it wet.



Can I see the break? If it broke like you break a bar of chocolate [emoji515], thats not water ingress, thats a latent defect. Morihei gave me store credit when that happened. Also I have had a stone shear horizontally (like splitting a pack of cards) on a perfectly sealed stone, again because it was a latent defect. If its the same stone that has all the toxic inclusions that require digging then I suggest you have another discussion with the vendor, because you were sold rubbish.


----------



## Consequence (Jun 15, 2018)

swarth said:


> I have repaired a hakka with thin CA. Worked great for quite a long time. I would touch it up every now and then if i saw a gap form. Sold it to another member here.



What's a CA


----------



## swarth (Jun 15, 2018)

cyanoacrylate


----------



## zitangy (Jun 15, 2018)

Hmnnn... I have always assumed that CA is a the superglue..

I had a lovely fine stone yellow mud that split; (from China of course)..it was fine for a few months, then i noticed water squishing from the thin hair line and one fine day it split. Water squishing when the stone is used is a sign that that there is an inherent tiny fissure existing and will develop into a crack and long enough.. it will split...

No budget for cashew lacquer, i reckon that as long as its not oil based sealant i shld be OK. used chinese lacquer. Will try epoxy or water based glue ( white color)someday; (unless i find a reason not to) . Worse case scenario, i may hv to chamfer more of the stone it it has penetrated into the sides of the stone.

have fun...

Z


----------



## Cashn (Jun 16, 2018)

I had a monzento that I would use the end of a mechanical pencil or even the tip of a crap knife to dig out one spot that kept being a problem. It was a very soft stone so that made it much easier. A dentist pick might work well. I could see the piece of sand glistening so I knew exactly where I needed to scratch at.


----------



## Foltest (Jun 18, 2018)

CA is the superglue :rofl2:


----------



## jaknil (Jul 5, 2018)

Always seal your JNATs.


----------



## LucasFur (Jul 5, 2018)

Does Nail polish work as a sealant? 
Please tell me yes.


----------



## brooksie967 (Jul 5, 2018)

Consequence said:


> Any recommendations for digging impurities out of a natural stone?
> 
> Also what would you do if you have a stone with a clean break? I bought an atagoyama from JNS and sadly it cracked right through while i was using it. He then said it was because i did not seal the jnat.
> However i dont see how it would break because i did not soak or store it wet.



This response doesn't surprise me


----------



## valgard (Jul 5, 2018)

LucasFur said:


> Does Nail polish work as a sealant?
> Please tell me yes.



If decent quality yes but it’s not the most durable/long term solution in my experience. A small can of marine grade lacquer/varnish, brush, and some thinner comes at less than 20cad (8cad the varnish) at Home Depot and it is a far better option IMO.


----------



## Consequence (Jul 5, 2018)

brooksie967 said:


> This response doesn't surprise me


Why doesn't the response surprise you?


----------



## Badgertooth (Jul 6, 2018)

Mostly because it’s a cop out


----------



## jaknil (Jul 9, 2018)

Consequence said:


> Why doesn't the response surprise you?


JNS reccomends it on the website:
http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/how-to-use-guide/


----------

